# Edward John Fisher WESTMORELAND



## bdf (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi to all

I have been looking for my late Husbands Grandfather for many years
and today I may just have found him.

It appears that he was in the Merchant Navy 1921 - 1941
I have found a record that states he was on the Westmoreland
140292 London in 1929.

Is there any where I can get more personal details about him to
confirm he is the one I have been searching for?

Any advice would be appreciated,

Thank You

Barbara


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Barbara,
You could check the crew agreement for WESTMORELAND for 1929 which is held at the MHA in Canada.

Could you give his date and place of birth? Is there any other six figure digits and dates on the card(s) you have?
Regards
Hugh


----------



## bdf (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Hugh

Born 1883 Eastbourne, Sussex
Served in Merchant Navy 1921 - 1941
Ship Westmoreland 140292

Discharge No 1093994

Many thanks
Barbara


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Barbara,
I saw the two cards on FMP which I assume is where you got them from. Not having a [paid] access, I assume they are the front and back of his CR1 card - please tell me if different?
His MN service may not be from 1921-1941 that is the period covered by the card index.

The crew agreement for WESTMORELAND for 1929 is available from the Maritime History Archive in Canada - link: http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=140292+

Regards
Hugh


----------



## bdf (Apr 22, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thanks for info Hugh

Although having looked at the charges on the site and me being a pensioner, will have to save up.

Thanks for all your help

My late Husband was Royal Navy like yourself 1962 - 1970


Regards
Barbara


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Hugh,
Barbara has read both the CR1 and CR2 incorrectly. He was listed NRS 5 in 1929.
His first voyage (looks like only voyage) on WESTMORELAND 140292 commenced Victoria Dock 4/May *1923* rank Trimmer discharged Victoria dock 31/Oct/*1923 *rank Fireman.
Logbook and crew agreement at Kew
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C2481049
He had a tattoo on his left forearm "Clasped hands and hearts and the words Nellie and Ted "
5 8 1/2, Blue eyes , dark hair, fair complexion.

regards
Roger


----------

